# Can't move anything onto device.



## ForwardTwo (Dec 20, 2011)

Every-time I try to place a file onto my Nexus, it says "the device has either stopped responding or been disconnected". Obviously neither is true because it is still running perfectly fine right here.

I can't flash any other ROM because I'm stuck with the single zip I have on my device, which is V's MIUI.

Any ideas? I'm stuck here.

It's also worth noting that the system has been renamed "Edit..." once you double click "Galaxy Nexus" in my computer.


----------



## or.saeros (Nov 28, 2011)

ForwardTwo said:


> Every-time I try to place a file onto my Nexus, it says "the device has either stopped responding or been disconnected". Obviously neither is true because it is still running perfectly fine right here.
> 
> I can't flash any other ROM because I'm stuck with the single zip I have on my device, which is V's MIUI.
> 
> ...


Has anyone come up with a solution to this yet? I have searched everywhere even on the internet, and have not seen anything that solves the issue.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

try using adb push

e.g.

adb push file.zip /sdcard/file.zip

or flash something with fastboot.


----------



## or.saeros (Nov 28, 2011)

so what would you type if you wanted to backup the contents of /sdcard?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

adb pull /sdcard/ some-folder-on-your-pc

might require doing

adb pull /sdcard/* some-folder-on-your-pc

instead


----------



## det1034 (Dec 22, 2011)

Do you have fast charge enabled....I know my comp gave me issues like that until I disabled that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## or.saeros (Nov 28, 2011)

Okay, so here's what happened.

adb pull /sdcard/ c:\backup

It started copying files and after about 5 mins it stopped. I tried the command again, and it said the device was offline.

So I typed: adb devices and this was the result:

C:\sdk\platform-tools>adb devices
List of devices attached
0149AD6F17019015 offline

So the devices goes offline. I'm going to try and get it to do this again, and pull a logcat at the same time. Will someone look at it for me?


----------



## or.saeros (Nov 28, 2011)

So it failed again this time while doing a logcat... if it helps, here it is (and sorry for the spaces....)
http://pastebin.com/30uer2Bf


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Word to the wise. Do not spend 5 minutes scrolling most of the way through that logcat trying to find something that will help.. get impatient, and try using the "Find on Page" tool to make things faster.. browser instantly FC'd, lol.

I apologize for the lack of help, if I had a PC atm I'd be willing to look some more. Good luck.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

I thought this was a known problem with using aftermarket cables? Are you using the OEM cable that came with the device?


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Try AirDroid from the market to transfer files wirelessly maybe?


----------



## or.saeros (Nov 28, 2011)

This is my cable from my captivate. IT is a samsung OEM cable. I will bring home my cable from work and try it.

Thanks to everyone for your help!


----------

